# PIGNIC time



## Traceyann (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey all im off to a Guinea Pig expo tomorrow ( Sat ) its in Brisbane and they call it the Pignic, lol.....just thought I would post a pic of some of the things I make and sell up there.....Its a great day out and Guinea Pig lovers from all over come along and bring their piggies as well....


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! you are quite talented!


----------



## Relle (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, so cute Trace, I would love to come and bring my boys, but too far. Good luck tomorrow. Are you taking any of your lovelies ?


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Girls, and no Relle, its a bit far to take any of mine and my car is full as well lol....I did take them to the last one but was a bit worried about some of the kids picking them up ....I know Im probably just over cautious but I didnt want any injuries.....and its so hot at the moment that they are better off in their cages at home


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 25, 2011)

Great looking stuff Traceyann. YOu're clever. Hope you sell the lot.  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great!

But now I'm curious about your guinea pigs and their home


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> 
> But now I'm curious about your guinea pigs and their home



yes I can bet they are CRAZY SPOILED!!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh I wish you lived in the US!  I would have you do some bunny sized stuff for me!  They look so fun.


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 26, 2011)

Dagmar, my piggies are all very spoilt lol, I have 2 pairs of boys and a 4some of boys as well....then I have 10girls and one desexed boy that all live together .....my son is in the process of making the girls a new cage so will get a pic when he is finished

Soapgurl, the is a lady in the US that makes simlar stuff  called jens custom craft....

And I went really well today sold just about everything even thou I wasnt expecting to as its summer here and most of my products are really suited to winter .....but hey Im not complaining lol


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 26, 2011)

:wink: No surprise to me, everything looks very well made!


 I used to own the most spoiled pet rats on earth


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 26, 2011)

we really need a like button on here lol....and thats wonderful Dagmar.....its great to see people spoil their pets


----------

